# I sing and I fight alternately



## savonbarole

Hello !

i would like to translate in latin this french revolution motto : "i sing and i fight alternately" (je chante et je combats tour à tour). 

It was about this french symbol, the rooster.

I thougt to translate by : "Canto et pugno per vices" but there is maybe an other way, more latin, to express it.

I would be very greatful if someone could help me


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici!

_cano invicem et pugno _should do the trick.

Σ


----------



## savonbarole

Thank you ! 

And what about a shorter shape : Cano invicem pugno ? 

bene vobis


----------



## Scholiast

salvete de novo

I have looked for something comparable to _cano invicem pugno_, but find nothing in classical literature to justify it. Of course there are alternatives to _et_:

_cano atque invicem pugno
_
or

_cano modo, modo _[_invicem_] _pugno_.

But without a conjunction it will simply not pass as Latin.

Σ


----------



## savonbarole

thanx a lot !


----------



## fdb

Scholiast said:


> _cano modo, modo _ _pugno_.


 
I like this one.


----------



## savonbarole

I like it too ! merci encore


----------

